# Halloween costumes for hedgies?



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

I know. It's a crazy question. I seriously SERIOUSLY want to dress Rex up as a unicorn since I use the unicorn song from Despicable Me as his theme when I upload his videos to youtube  Does anyone know if they can handle having a unicorn horn stuck on them like a birthday hat, you know, with the string under their chin area and behind their ears? I'm curious because if so, I'm TOTALLY DOING IT.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

Roll up a small piece of paper and tie it to a string. See if he'll tolerate it. Good luck! Reward him with food regardless of whether he does well or not so he doesn't resent you.


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Ariel said:


> Roll up a small piece of paper and tie it to a string. See if he'll tolerate it. Good luck! Reward him with food regardless of whether he does well or not so he doesn't resent you.


Yay! I will give it a try and see how it goes. So far he has no problems with me touching his facial area as long as I put my hand in front of him to sniff first.  I'll keep you posted on the progress of getting him to wear a unicorn horn for halloween!


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

Yay! If he lets you doll him up be sure to take a picture and share it with us!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Speaking of hedgies in costumes...
I found this on tumblr and I HAD to save it on my computer because it was too cute!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Too cute Shae!!! *And I just stole it from you* hehe. :lol:


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

OH. MY. GOSH. That is so cute!!!!!!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

HAHAHA!!!! :lol: 

Is that fake buck teeth on him? Or are those real?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

They are real! I believe that hedgie belongs to one of our members, Mika.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Omg that is way too cute!


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

our hammy was a rock star last year. she had a tiny feather boa and a little felt guitar. i can't find the photo to save my life right now and it's really upsetting me.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Its upsetting me too. I want to see the photo of Hammy.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

nationofamanda said:


> our hammy was a rock star last year. she had a tiny feather boa and a little felt guitar. i can't find the photo to save my life right now and it's really upsetting me.


I REALLY hope you find it. It sounds adorable!


----------



## sarah.rabia (Sep 25, 2010)

I hope you find the picture too! I wonder if my little Chota wouldn't mind wearing a bindi for Diwali?


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

We're throwing a Halloween party and instead of dressing Quinnton up, we're going to put him inside a felt trick or treat bag (shaped like a Vampire) and that'll be his 'costume'. Dollar Tree has $1 felt costumes meant for teddy bears that could totally be used for a hedgie that would tolerate it!


----------

